# Zanardi is a God!



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

He races yet again !



> Auto racing notebook: Paraplegic Zanardi will race in October
> 
> By The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

:dunno: Did you have to quote the NASCAR news too? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Amazing guy, indeed.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I think this is great news and I wish him the best of luck and I think it's great that he's making his comeback in a BMW. When one of the big networks did a story about him (was it ABC Nightline?), they showed parts of his daily life and one of those was getting around in a special equipped BMW 7 series, IIRC.

http://www.sportsline.com/autoracing/story/6648174


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I think this is great news and I wish him the best of luck and I think it's great that he's making his comeback in a BMW. When one of the big networks did a story about him (was it ABC Nightline?), they showed parts of his daily life and one of those was getting around in a special equipped BMW 7 series, IIRC.


He needs a "Bimmerfest" sticker on his car! :thumbup: 
same with the Williams team!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> He needs a "Bimmerfest" sticker on his car! :thumbup:
> same with the Williams team!


Already sent Alex a PM


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Already sent Alex a PM


Hehe, great idea. I'll check it  

:bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no, he's just a man.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> no, he's just a man.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :dunno: Did you have to quote the NASCAR news too? :dunno:


Well I knew that it would interest you as well. 

Be sure to bookmark it! www.nascar.com :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> no, he's just a man.


Um... ok.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Well I knew that it would interest you as well.
> 
> Be sure to bookmark it! www.nascar.com :thumbup:


Unlike you, I don't drink Bud or Coors, Mr. *******.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Bitte ein Bit :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Bitte ein Bit :thumbup:


Uh.... huh?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Uh.... huh?


It's off the Bitburger bottles... that's typically what I drink... not that crap that Raffi likes.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> It's off the Bitburger bottles... that's typically what I drink... not that crap that Raffi likes.


:rofl:

mmm.... burger...... :eeps:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

atyclb said:


> no, he's just a man.


Youre right. He is just a man.

Just the man that I hope I could be if I were in his position.

I dont really have "heroes" but he would certainly qualify as the most respected and admired person on my list.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> It's off the Bitburger bottles... that's typically what I drink... not that crap that Raffi likes.


I'm not surprised you don't like Samuel Adams, Guiness and Newcastle.  :tsk:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I'm not surprised you don't like Samuel Adams, Guiness and Newcastle.  :tsk:


I never said I don't like those beers. I do. It's just that Bitburger is my beer of choice. That and Wittekerke. :thumbup:


----------

